# does anyone use the EEBA (easy envelope) budget app?



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just got this app for my iphone & like the way it's set up, but am having problems.  If anyone here has been using it, the issue is that for one of my expense envelopes, it keeps taking a recorded transaction as a negative amount (crediting the expense category instead of debiting).  I've tried everything I can think of - deleting & resetting the transaction and deleting/resetting the envelope & would prefer a solution that doesn't involve resetting & starting over.  Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I would email the developer. You can do it through iTunes, but more easily from the app itself most likely. I've had amazing response from developers about problems like these, although not this particular app.


----------

